# Dual boot android



## nickolasthomas1603 (Nov 6, 2016)

Please i need help. Please someone help me i need help to dual boot either androd 5.0 or above on my ipad


----------



## nickolasbanks (Sep 30, 2016)

Is there anyway to get google play on an ipad witout jailbreaking it or get android on ipad without jailbreaking it?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Threads merged. Please do not start multiple threads on the same topic.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Did you do a Google search? If you try it, you'll void your warranty and potentially brick the iPad.


----------

